# Jamis Beatnik



## Alan Whicker (21 Jun 2012)

Anyone got one? 

Work has just introduced a bike to work scheme using Evans. Thinking of using it to get a Jamis Beatnik as a secondary bike, and retire my homebrew Raleigh Winner singlespeed to pubs/station duties. I'm skint at the moment, so £250 looks pretty good. Not expecting miracles at that price, but I don't expect it ride like a garden gate, either. The few reviews I've found seem positive - but anyone here got any experience of one?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2012)

never heard of them but thats a good price for a new bike


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jun 2012)

Jamis are meant to be quite a good make, not been available in the UK for a few years I think.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jun 2012)

I have looked at a few Jamis bikes in Evans, never ridden one, but they always look well put together.

In my experience Evans wouldnt sell a bike they didnt have faith in, They dont sell BSO's


----------



## Alan Whicker (22 Jun 2012)

Well, just back from a test ride at Fenchurch Street Evans'. FIrst impressions very good. It's a nippy and chuckable little bike, and the components were pretty good for that price point - even had alloy pedals. Have to say, the staff at that branch were very helpful indeed. Hmm. Going to have a think.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2012)

must admit had a look at them on line and yes good price and an older company than i thought . looks good on paper and the internet , reality would be another thing .


----------

